# Electric Road Bike



## tom73 (28 Sep 2018)

Ribble just Launched an electric road bike 

Ribble Endurance SLe 

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-endurance-sl-e/ 

Not cheep mind you but sure look's the part will know more tomorrow.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Sep 2018)

Between 3 and 5 grand. That will put almost everybody off, I would think.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2018)

GREAT! Now, when I am chasing that rider up one of the big Peak District hills I will not be able to tell they are cheating even if I manage to catch them up and look at the bike......


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Sep 2018)

The electrics look exactly like the ebikemotion kit as used in the Orbea Gain. Much neater integration - internal cabling. The Gain is a bit untidy in this respect. I think they'll sell loads.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> GREAT! Now, when I am chasing that rider up one of the big Peak District hills I will not be able to tell they are cheating even if I manage to catch them up and look at the bike......



The rear hub motor is relatively small, but will still be apparent.

It's not much bigger than an internal gear hub and could be confused for one, except the ebike will also have a cassette and derailer.


----------



## tom73 (30 Sep 2018)

Having seen it yesterday it is a nice looking bike the guy said depending on the size of the rider you can get 60-90 mile on one charge go a bit steady and you can do a bit more. Also when asked he told us you can't change on the go. You have plug the bike in at home. But charging on the go is coming at some point. The rear hub is apparent but not that over so.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> Having seen it yesterday it is a nice looking bike the guy said depending on the size of the rider you can get 60-90 mile on one charge go a bit steady and you can do a bit more. Also when asked he told us you can't change on the go. You have plug the bike in at home. But charging on the go is coming at some point. The rear hub is apparent but not that over so.


Do you mean regenerative braking? Apparently not very effective on bikes.
In fact if the charger is the same as the one supplied with the Orbea Gain (same EBM electrics), it would be perfectly feasible to carry it with you. It's 125mm x 65mm x 35mm + cables and not very heavy. You could probably even carry it in a cut off bottle in one of the cages. So a multi-day trip should be possible.
On an easy ride I'm getting roughly just under 1km per 1% of charge - so up to about 90km. I think 60-90 miles is a bit optimistic, but maybe right for the lightest Ribble.


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2018)

I know what you talking about but as for this I don't know I just heard what was being said at the time to a few already looking at it. I came alone midway into it though I heard most of it. But I got the impression it was more likely a way to charge on the move via some form of external power. They did not have a charger with them so not sure. Can't see it being all that big really given how most tech is now. The guy who was explaining things was on the big side and open about it. He on testing had been getting 40-60 m. Lighter tester's had going steady and not massively hilly got about 60-90 mark. Guess in the end it will be dependent on each rider and the route's you do.


----------



## robgul (2 Oct 2018)

I sell electric bikes in my shop and, apart from the battery/mileage range, one of the most common questions is whether it charges as you ride.

My understanding is that, at present, the mechanism and effort to charge the battery would impact significantly on the efficiency of the motor and the battery range. That said I'm going to a seminar on e-bikes next week and will ask if "perpetual charging" is within sight.

Rob


----------



## Smudge (2 Oct 2018)

robgul said:


> I sell electric bikes in my shop and, apart from the battery/mileage range, one of the *most common questions is whether it charges as you ride.*
> 
> My understanding is that, at present, the mechanism and effort to charge the battery would impact significantly on the efficiency of the motor and the battery range. That said I'm going to a seminar on e-bikes next week and will ask if "perpetual charging" is within sight.
> 
> Rob



When i'm out on my Ebike, i'm constantly asked that..... when i say no and explain the physics of it, they dont get it at all.
I'm sure these people think perpetual motion already exists.


----------



## nickAKA (3 Oct 2018)

Smudge said:


> I'm sure these people think perpetual motion already exists.



The CIA, the Rothschilds and our reptillian overlords are hiding its existence to keep us in penury...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

I looked at that, when I saw they'd got new CGR models (including a full-carbon!!!)


----------



## tom73 (3 Oct 2018)

@Richard A Thackeray and having seen them very tasty they are too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> @Richard A Thackeray and having seen them very tasty they are too.


The _'Endurance SLe_'. or the _CGR_ varients?

Co-incidentally, earlier this year, I was contemplating having my (2017) _CGR_ repainted 'RAC Orange', or (Land Rovers G4) 'Tangiers Orange'
Now they're offering an orange CGR!!

As much as I like the idea of a carbon GCR, I'm not keen on the lowered seat-stays on it
But, the Titanium frame...…
(even though Planet X's titanium London Road is much cheaper)

Through axles front & rear on the _GCR-Ti_, so more expense, with new axles (if my Aksium hubs will take the new ones?)


----------



## tom73 (3 Oct 2018)

@Richard A Thackeray Both the full range is a nice line up even have approved from Mrs 73 and yes the Titanium that sure is head turner.
I’m thinking of the orange GCR as my n+1 all rounder. I liked the old one but never had any stock (now we know why)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

@tom73 
If you're close enough, we can (try to) arrange for you to try my _'grellow'_ CGR (as Klein used to phrase a mixed finish)


----------



## tom73 (4 Oct 2018)

Ribble now have a listed some Q&A's that maybe of help. 

Also had an email they are holding a live facebook session on the 8th oct 7pm.


----------

